# honduran red point?



## loner_wolf_69 (Oct 17, 2013)

is the Amatitlania siquia the same as The Honduran Red Point? there is so many different things on the net. i have Amatitlania siquia bought from finatics. wondering if i can list fry as honduran red point? thanks in advance. there is a video link of the fish i have.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

If you purchased these at Finatics contact Mike there and ask him as he is very knowledgable in what he sells.


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Those look like Honduran red points to me.


----------

